# Most popular color



## Jenspoo (Mar 25, 2009)

I have a white toy and a black standard. When I first started looking for a standard puppy I wanted white or cream but my husband suggested black because of how hard it was to keep Toby 'white' in the face and feet after he's played. I have to say that the black is way easier a quick brush and just picking eye gunk out of his eyes insted of getting the cotton ball buying the eye wash and working on the white ones face for 5 minutes. Toby (the toys) face really only looks great for about a week after the groomer grooms him, BUT to me whites are very regal looking and so pretty I'm not going to say they are prettier because I have really fallen in love with my black...so hard choice good luck!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Where I live, I would say black is the most popular colour for standards.


----------



## ArmaniGirl (Jun 21, 2009)

i like apricots and reds because you dont see them that often. our apricot is easy to keep clean because the dirt is the same color as him LOL! 
but black would have to be my guess


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I would say here in my area Black standards are the norm. In fact I only have two spo clients out of all my others that are not black. You see the occasional brown (only one that I know of in the area) and the cream sometimes. We've had one red spoo in but they were tourists and don't live here. 

For some reason in mini's and toys apricot seems to be the most common???

Personaly I think every poodle should be silver or maybe white so it can be any color you wish... Hahaha... Thats just me though, lol, gues it's obvious what my favorite is.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

ArmaniGirl said:


> i like apricots and reds because you dont see them that often. our apricot is easy to keep clean because the dirt is the same color as him LOL!
> but black would have to be my guess


Overall Black and white poodles are the most popular. 
IA with armanigirl we love reds and apricots ! 

Here is Enzo old picture his hair is longer now


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Roxy, do you have new pictures of Enzo?
_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I believe that blacks and whites are the most common also. Especially if you are a show home. 

Although, in my search for spoos on the net, I have seen every color of the rainbow from several breeders and they are all finding homes but it just seems that you never actually see these dogs.  I am sure that nearly all of them are sold to pet homes and the likelihood that you would see them is slim.
_


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

spoospirit said:


> _Roxy, do you have new pictures of Enzo?
> _


I will take some today I took a few of him laying down next to my brazilian cherry red floor and he almost matches it lol 

he is pretty much the same color in the banned up thread.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Black is my favorite color because it is easier to keep their face clean looking. It's a personal preference. I heard that some show circles prefer a clean crisp white. There are several whites, parti colors, and abstracts on the forum that are absolutely gorgeous!

One thing to keep in mind about poodles is that their color tends to change as they lose their puppy hair. If you are planning to show and color is going to be particularly important, research your breeder and the genetic testing they do for several generations. Even dominant colors can produce several variations.

I am getting a companion puppy, so I'm more concerned about health and temperament. I do think a qualified breeder will help you get the whole package.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Almost all of the Standards that come into our clinic are either black or blue. I think we have one or two white.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I have to say that black or blue would be my favorite. My apricot is dirty within a day or two of her grooming and it is quite noticeable. When she has her complete coat change to a dark apricot, I hope the dirt won't be so obvious. I had always wanted a white but I know now that it would be a disaster considering they run our property and get into the streams and the mud!! HORRORS!! :effek:
_


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Are there certain colors required for showing?

I don't see many, and I haven't known many, but we don't go to dog parks. The one who I grew up down the street from was a lovely creme-ish color. I wouldn't want any white hairy dog b/c of the eye staining or what great effort it must take all of you to remedy it! Dh wanted a dark color dog for appearance, too. We got a brown. People must not see them often around here b/c they always remark on her color.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

There are literally NO Standard Poodles in my area! lol (Part of the reason I wanted one - always going against the grain! :bounce 
I am an observer at the dog part alot with my toddler to just look at the dogs, watch them play and pet them... socialising my dd to dogs before we get ours! And I have NEVER seen a Spoo at our park! There was a great little Shi-poo there last night (made me chuckle after reading the thread on mixed breeds) he had a remarkable personality, friendly, confident and no barking!! The only Standard I've ever really seen is a groomer friend of mine from way back had a light brown one (cafe au lait?). I didn't love the color, but I loved the regal stance and the gait and the intelligence. I never forgot that dog! 
My favorite colors are the dark ones, love the Reds of course (different and a little funky) and then black and brown would be my second... but it would have to be a deep deep chocolate brown.
lol
fun thread


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

The most common color is black. However, there is no black gene, but rather a number of genes that work together to produce black. http://www.netpets.com/dogs/reference/genetics/pdlcolor.html


----------

